# Pup Messing in Crate - Ideas?



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

A little backstory... I got Tsuki when she was 4 months old. I had gotten Lincoln (my red mini boy) and my then roommate suddenly wanted a poodle too, found one online and went and picked her up in a parking lot in Missouri. Needless to say, but that and what is on the paper's she got with her she's from a puppymill. I took pup back with me when I moved to Maine as she didn't like the way she looked (she thought she was show quality for some reason) and I didn't want to see her dumped somewhere when she had bonded so close to my mini boy. 

Anyways... since the day we've had her she goes potty in her crate. Poop and pees. She turned 1 a couple of weeks ago. She hasn't pooped in her crate for about a month or so.. and has gotten to the point where she will sometimes pee. But the last couple of weeks she's been doing both again. 

I'm trying to get some new ideas of things I can do with her. I do believe she has SA now and am trying to get her into the vets here soon so we can maybe try out some meds and see if she is just over-stressing and that's why she's going to the bathroom. She can hold it all night and all day on my day's off when I'm home.. it's when she's crated and I'm at work that she does this. I'm thinking of maybe getting a huge crate for her (she's about 7 lbs and in one of my schnauzers crates atm) and putting a puppypad on one side and a bed area on the other. 

Any ideas on what to do with pottying.. or SA.. or anything feel free to share (oh.. and sorry its so long).


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

rather then a larger crate could you just close her in a room?
I have done the crate thing with a pad and I think it just prolongs the time it takes them to learn.
Casey apperently was crate trained I believe he was left in a crate almost constantly and learned it was ok.

We finally just made the crate so small he had couldn't move and only left him 3 hours at a time till he learned not to mess in it.

are you sure its not an infection of any kind? Check for stones and such and after a clean bill of health decide what is suitable for you.

if you don't mind pads then maybe even an xpen for such a small dog is like a room for a standard poodle. What about litter training her if she has holding issues?

Good luck to you I have been there with Casey and it took months


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah we've been trying 8 months and nothing really seems to have helped. With her restarting again I'll be bringing her to the vets next week to get checked over, and tests done if needed. 

Can't use an xpen... nowhere's in the house to put one as we have carpeting throughout. If I can somehow pad/litter train her I wouldn't mind sticking her loose in a room, but can't do that as she destroys stuff (could be SA a little there too). 

And she doesn't care that she has to sit/step in it. Though again, the SA as she will constantly pace in her crate. Uggghhhh.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

perhaps just gate in the bathroom so that the door is not closed and she can see out still. poor little thing. Maybe if she was with the other dog she would calm down.


----------

